# sleigh runners



## shorthorsesmt (Oct 16, 2010)

hi , i am gearing up for winter and was wondering if anyone uses those sleigh runners for the easy entry cart and if so how well do they work. My mini gelding has pulled a child on a regular sled before but i would like to do more of the sledding thing with the cart. just thought i would see if anyone was planning on sleigh rides or if everyone pretty much goes into hibernation for the winter lol


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't hibernate for the winter but we rarely get snow around here so it's hard to plan for it! When I bought my easy entry cart I had the intention of buying sleigh runners for it too but hadn't by the time we had a massive snowstorm that winter and couldn't find a sled for sale locally to save my life until _after_ the snow was gone.



Then we had not one single flake of snow last year so I never got to use the sled either! I've given up on the runners for now and am waiting anxiously with my sled for signs of winter falling from the sky.

The only thing I've heard you need to be careful of with the runners is that they can flip backwards under the cart if one hits a lump or rock and dump you out to the side. Some people attach a small chain from the curl on the front of the runner to the cart basket to prevent this. And be sure to wax your runners or sled!

Leia


----------



## shorthorsesmt (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you Hobbyhorse23, it is good to know about the flipping thing, maybe we will stick with a sled,lol. you are lucky i wish we didn't get as much snow as we do, last year everyone was getting stuck even the school buses because we had so much snow!


----------



## RhineStone (Oct 18, 2010)

My mom has the runners, and we had them on the EE cart once. We found that the conditions had to be just right to use them. The snow couldn't be too deep or too light to use the runners, and if you used them in the plowed areas, it would be too slippery for the horse.





We just skip the snow and drive in the indoor arena for the winter, but by spring we are really sick of four walls!

Myrna


----------



## shorthorsesmt (Oct 18, 2010)

thank you Rhinestone, i think with what everyone has said we probably will skip the runners. i wish we had an indoor arena that was doable for driving but no such luck in our area. I can see how you would get tired of the walls though.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Oct 26, 2010)

We use the runners but have to watch the type of snow and how deep it is, live up here in NH so we get a good amount. Can you explain more about chaining down the front of the runner...I can see where they do flip easy.

When the snow is too deep we just use some balen twine and but a kids sled behind the horses, Lizzie has a ball doing this.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Oct 26, 2010)

"Santa" likes his sleigh runners, but definitely needs a new pair of boot! My daughter tried to go "cross country" with this set-up once, over some snow-covered bushes and the runner did flip over. We got the donkey stopped before any damage was done!


----------



## shorthorsesmt (Oct 26, 2010)

love the santa picture , just to cute!!


----------



## susanne (Oct 27, 2010)

We rarely get any serious snow, so when we had three feet a couple of winters ago the tv news went nuts, showing viewer videos every night. Several of these were of people skijoring behind minis. It looked like great fun for those who are at least semi-coordinated, but a surefire way for me to kill myself!

I plan to buy an ice fishing sled as was shown on this forum last winter. That set-up seems better suited to light snowfall and would be useful for winter hay-hauling and possibly hauling yard debris in summer.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Gotta link, Susanne? Sounds interesting!

Leia


----------



## susanne (Oct 27, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Gotta link, Susanne? Sounds interesting!
> 
> Leia


Here are a few -- I haven't thoroughly researched this, so I can't vouch for any of these. Perhaps whoever posted before about these will chime in on where they purchased theirs. Some of these are larger than others, so I guess I need to measure my butt to make certain I can wedge myself in! On that same train of thought, I need to see if they have a weight limit...

http://www.modells.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3787792&CAWELAID=413784515

http://www.fish307.com/shappellkodiakxlsled.aspx

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Ice-Fishing/Shelters-Sleds|/pc/104793480/c/104735880/sc/104561280/Cabelas-Utility-Sled/751745.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FN%3D1100505


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, I like those much better than ordinary sleds!



Thanks.

Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 29, 2010)

Isn't there a sled similar to those that is made for pulling behind a snowmobile? Looking at those I can't help wondering if my hubby could alter them some to give me shafts or some way to be sure i wouldn't end up underneath my horse if the ground sloped (Pretty hilly here)


----------



## susanne (Oct 29, 2010)

Reignmaker,

These do either come equipped with or have add-on hitches for snowmobiles and ATVs, but those that I saw were two rods joined together at the hitch, while you would want two separate shafts with a horse. At least would be a means of attaching them.

Since we have a spare set of U-shaped pipe shafts, I was pondering attaching those, or else running a tow rope through 2 PVC pipes. But you're absolutely right that you would need something to keep the sled from hitting the horse from behind or sliding underfoot.

Also, since the driver be sitting low, I'd want to be far enough back to avoid hooves.

I've also considered attaching a singletree to the sled...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll have to see if my husband or BIL ( the one who's really the better of the 2 at coming up with ideas)if they have any thoughts. The sleds look heavy enough to not fall apart if they go over a bump or 2 and I think it could be a lot of fun. The EZ entry runners might not be a good choice here where we get pretty deep snow (of course we'd be driving on plowed courses anyway)


----------



## shorthorsesmt (Oct 29, 2010)

the ice fishing sled is a good idea.... my dad has one now how am i gonna talk him out of it hmmmmm.....lol


----------



## Minimor (Oct 30, 2010)

I have several sleds of this type: Koenders

They come in different sizes--I have a small one that I use to haul the water out in winter (barrels of water ride nicely in it!) and a couple that we use for hauling hay out to the pastures--I use those all year for that purpose, they slide well on grass and are much more convenient than using a wheelbarrow.

I have a larger one that I haul manure with in winter--I either pull it myself or hitch a mini to it (stone boat style, no shafts) --loaded it doesn't run up on him. Empty, I have to be careful, because it certainly will run up then.

There are bigger sleds made to pull behind a snowmobile; they come with towing hardware and I've thought that it would be easy to convert that to shafts--would just be a matter of getting a set of shafts made for it as the mounting holes are already there. I haven't bothered to do it because I just am not that interested in winter sledding when we get so little suitable snow cover (it's either too deep, or non-existant, or too crusted over and is seldom suitable footing for a little horse to pull a sled "for fun" and if the snow is just right there's a good chance the weather is just too cold! I don't enjoy sledding when it is 40 below!

Those plastic calf & chore sleds are just the best invention ever!

Oh, and if you're going to use one of those sleds as a sleigh, don't sit down in the sled, put a straw bale in the sled & sit on that--it raises you up a bit & is much more comfortable!


----------



## susanne (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the great link!

They have one there that has a MUSH BAR!!!! Too cool -- although it might be tricky holding reins, whip AND the mush bar...

The straw bale is a good idea. I've been tossing around ideas for seats, as the ridged sled bottom looks rather uncomfy, not to mention cold! (And the fact that my bad back and legs combined with the cold would make it VERY difficult to climb out from ground level... I had thought of folding in half the cushion from our lawn swing.

On the model you have, do you think you could attach the one-piece pipe shaft from an Easy Entry?

The lack of suitable snow is why I've never considered sleigh runners, but my hope is that a sled that slides well on grass would work better than a sleigh on wimpy snow. Plus the other uses for it would make it worthwhile even if the sledding never panned out.

Why don't you want to go play in 40 below weather? You softy!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 30, 2010)

Why don't you want to go play in 40 below weather? You softy!!

Only someone who lives in a ...shall we say 'moderate' climate would ask such a question. lol The fact that those of us who live in colder climates venture out in those temps to feed and care for our animals is a testament to our dedication to our illness (horse addiction lol) if you have ever had to stand in -40 with the north wind whipping through your layer upon layer of winter garb while you fought to make some piece of equipment work or a rope, chain, snap of buckle come undone (which almost always means removing gloves so if you aren't quick about it your fingers stiffen from cold) you will never again question why sledding isn't much fun at that temperature


----------



## susanne (Oct 30, 2010)

.

I guess I need a tongue-in-cheek smiley.

.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry, I did realize you were joking, I just couldn't resist giving you a hard time.


----------

